# Wind up lighting



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi
Is wind up interior lighting worth considering? I know it would depend on how bright you had it, but does anyone have an average of how long one would illuminate on medium (This is with Led lights.) Also any brand or type recommendations.

Thanks


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Does it matter how long they last on a charge since you can always rewind?


----------



## radmers (Feb 17, 2014)

Well not really, I suppose, but I have seen some that go for 10 minute, If that's he case I'd better start pumping up my arm!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've got a few real bright LED solar "walk" lights that I charged, insulated the battery and tucked away. I cycle the batteries every 3-4 months. They're about as good as a candle.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

My thoughts are these

If the lights go out, do you really want to have light?

I mean really unless you know how to blackout your windows any light in the area will be seen for miles and probably attacked by people that logically assume since you have light you have CIVILIZATION

IMO anyone that preps with glow sticks is a moron, "crack" ... Glow stick lights up... Look a target!!

So how much different is a wind up flashlight worth over compete darkness, IMO the process is the same.

If you cannot accomplish all you need to do when the sun is out, then just sit tight and do it the next day

Shining a light is God's sole purpose, not yours!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Carpet over the window works good for blackout unless you got a spot light.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Carpet over the window works good for blackout unless you got a spot light.


Haha, not even sure how to respond

Any military person knows that this is such bullshit that...

OMG

I am speechless.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I have to admit, light discipline is going to be a pain with my family in a lights out situation.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I plan on using the oil rendered from dead scavengers and pillagers to read by. Of course, It will "smudge up " my lamps. 
No, like Montana said, for the foreseeable future, I would wanna be low profile. But I do have some small flaslights, and a 110 genny. My windows are already blacked out. I am a nightshift worker. I also have plywood on the ready, to drill over the outside, and indise if need be, of all my windows. Hell, my little trailer looks abandoned now.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm a moron, I guess. I plan to have light at night and prep numerous methods to do so. I keep candles, oil/kerosene lamps, spare wicks, flashlights/batteries and even a few of the dreaded light sticks. 
I do have ways to black out windows if necessary. 
In my opinion, there are many possibilities as to the nature, severity and duration of an event. Also, I believe that over time security needs will fluctuate, again depending on what I listed above and possibly things like organization of the neighborhood, manpower for night watch, etc.
I will black-out and low-to-no light if necessary but I hope to not bump around in the dark forever.


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Radmers - do a google search for "GravityLight". These little lights work pretty good.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I am waiting for the gravity lights to be available . I try a couple of them.


----------

